# Bike fitters



## 2fat2ride (Dec 4, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a good bike fitter in PA? South central / south eastern / central or even Northern DE or MD? I thought I had my position all dialed in after nearly 20 years of riding, but now am beginning to have the dreaded fear that I've been doing it all wrong...plus I've broken my right ankle twice, and I think that is making my right knee do whacky things as I ride.

Willing to pay the bucks for someone who really knows the physiology of sitting on a bike and pedalling... not just someone who "eyes" me up and just follows all the old advice...I'm actualy starting to train consistently again and know that any problems, even performance issues, will only be magnified as the weather warms up. Would also like it if they work with custom footbeds, cause I thinks thats what I needs to solve some issues...also interested in someone who does both mtn and road fits...tho not a necessity.

--2fat


----------



## jkcoda007 (Dec 18, 2006)

*I recommend...*

World Cup Cycles. Man by the name of Lee does the fits. I had him fit me on my Synapse and the bike felt like it should afterwards. THey have a whole kit to measure and all the capabilities to fully fit you.

717-730-9402 Located in Mechanicsburg/Camphill area about 5 minutes away from Harrisburg. I recommend speaking with Greg or Lee. 

GOOD LUCK


----------

